# איך להכין את האורחים לחתונה שונה?



## בטטת כושר (12/12/13)

איך להכין את האורחים לחתונה שונה? 
(לא ידעתי לאן לשרשר, סליחה על זה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

אוקיי, 
אז אני והבנזוג המהמם שלי מתחתנים בתחילת יוני. 
ההתרגשות בשיאה, בדיוק בשלבי התכנון (הרבים! מה זה?) ומאוד שמחים.
אנחנו עושים חתונה קטנה יחסית (150 מוזמנים) בבוקר-צהריים של יום שישי. 
עכשיו...העניין הוא כזה...
אנחנו עושים חתונת פירות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני ואדם פרוטריאנים (אוכלים רק פירות וירקות חיים, לא מבושלים),
הכרנו דרך הנושא הזה (בפיקניק פירות!)
ולא ראיתי סיבה לעשות את החתונה שלי בצורה שרחוקה מהאורח חיים שלי (אידיאולוגית, רעיונית, פיזית)
אז הולך להיות צבעוני וטעים (יש קייטרינג ועבדנו על תפריט מיוחד) 
למרות שחלק ניכר מהאורחים בוודאי לא מצפה לשום דבר אחר ובביטחון יזרום איתנו, אני חושבת שכן כדאי ליידע מראש את המוזמנים. 
איך לדעתכן נכון לעשות את זה? 
אני לא רוצה להשמע מתנצלת (האירוע שלי, הבחירה שלי), אבל כן להיות שקופה ובהירה. ככה שאנשים לא יבואו בצפייה לסטייק ולאלכוהול. 
חשבנו בהתחלה לעשות איזשהו סרטון הזמנה ולשלב את זה בתוכו או לכתוב בהזמנות.
מה אתן מציעות? 





(למי שמעניין אותה לשמוע יותר, התראיינתי על הנושא לצינור לילה לא מזמן, פה: (דקה 13:45) [URL]http://goo.gl/rR0aJy[/URL]


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (12/12/13)

לפי כמות המוזמנים 
אני מניחה שאלה אנשים קרובים שבטח מכירים אתכם, לא?
בעיני זה הופך את זה להרבה יותר קל. האנשים הקרובים באמת לא מגיעים רק כדי לאכול ויכולים לבלוע הרבה יותר טוב את האופי הפירותי והצבעוני. בכל מקרה, סחתיין על האומץ ועל הנאמנות לעצמכם!

אני גם בעד שקיפות לא מתנצלת, אפילו הערה חמודה וקטנה על ההזמנה יכולה לעשות את העבודה.


----------



## בטטת כושר (12/12/13)

כן, הרוב האמרת אנשים קרובים, אבל יש גם קצת משפחה מורחבת וכאלה. 
אני מניחה שהחלוקה היא פחות או יותר חצי חצי, אולי טיפה יותר לכיוון המכירים והזורמים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




יש לך רעיונות למה לכתוב לדוגמה?


----------



## יום וליל (12/12/13)

את יכולה אולי לרשום "מה בתפריט? פירות וירקות" 
או 
"חתונה על טהרת הירקות והפירות, נא להתכונן בהתאם"


----------



## Bobbachka (12/12/13)

"נא להתכונן בהתאם"? 
לא חושבת שהניסוח הזה מוצלח במיוחד- הוא מרגיש לי מתנצל: "תאכלו בבית לפני זה כי אצלנו תאכלו רק פירות וירקות".

לדעתי אפשר להוסיף נניח ללו"ז

12:00 קבלת פנים
13:30 טקס 
14:00 ארוחה פרוטריאנית (על בסיס ירקות ופירות חיים)

או בכוכבית:
*תוגש ארוחה פרוטריאנית (על בסיס פירות וירקות חיים)


----------



## בטטת כושר (12/12/13)




----------



## מתחילה לחכות (13/12/13)

זה היה בצחוק 
על משקל נא להתנהג בהתאם של האח הגדול.


----------



## Ruby Gem (12/12/13)

צפיתי בסרטון שלך, ומסתבר שהשבוע נתקלתי בסרטון שלך בנושא אחר לגמרי 
רק רציתי להגיד לך שאת מקסימה


----------



## בטטת כושר (12/12/13)

יא! תודה רבה! 
איזה סרטון? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (סקרנית!)


----------



## Ruby Gem (12/12/13)

על ההגיינה הרב פעמית


----------



## בטטת כושר (12/12/13)

אה, קול


----------



## Shir Rose (12/12/13)

היי, הנה רעיון.. 
לאחרונה ערכתי וצפיתי בכמה סרטונים שך SAVE THE DATE (כזה שאומרים לאורחים לשמור על התאריך חתונה שלכם..)
ובו את יכולה לעשות צילומי סטילס או סרטון מגניב עם ההסבר על החתונה.. 

וגם רעיונות - תעשו עמדות של כל מיני דברים פירותיים, מיצים, מקולפים, פירות טרופיים וכו' וכו'..


----------



## בטטת כושר (12/12/13)

יהיו מלא דוכנים! אני מריירת 
כבר חודשים מהמחשבה על זה 
על איזה תסריט היית חושבת? 
היה לי איזשהו רעיון התחלתי אבל נראה לי טו-מאצ' טרחה להוציא אותו לפועל
(אנחנו ככל הנראה נכין את הסרטון לבד)


----------



## דניאל ואורן (12/12/13)

יש המון סרטונים מדליקים ברשת 
אפשר לעשות סרטון סטופ מושן, אפשר לערוך סרטון קצר ב-Movie Maker של Windows ואז לא צריך רקע קודם. 
ממליצה לעשות חיפוש באינטרנט ולחפש דוגמאות ורעיונות. 
אתם יכולים להצטלם שניכם בסגנון סרט אילם ולהחזיק שלטים עם המסרים שאתם רוצים להעביר...או להוסיף בעריכה בועות דיבור... 
ובשלב מסוים שיהיה קטע של "מה בתפריט" ויראו אותכם עם שיפודי פירות, שייקים ומלא דברים כיפים וצבעוניים שיעשו לאנשים חשק.


----------



## בטטת כושר (12/12/13)

מגניב! רעיונות מעולים


----------



## Shir Rose (13/12/13)

הייתי עושה בטח צילומי שוק מגניבים 
נשמע לי מגניב לגמרי!! 
תכתבי לך את הרעיונות שלך, תשבי עם הבן זוג ותעשו עיבוד שלהם, ותשבי עם הצלמים / חברים שמצלמים כדי לתת להם הוראות בימוי או לעשות סיעור מוחין יחד


----------



## spoilyourselfday (12/12/13)

היי! מזל טובֱ! קודם כל - כל מי שמוזמן לחתונה שלכם ורואה צינור לילה- כבר יודע ....נגיד 30 % ? 
אני חושבת שאם חשוב לכם להכין את האורחים, הראיון של סרטון מצחיק יכול להיות מהמם...אופציה אחרת יכולה להיות שתציינו את זה בהזמנה לחתונה....
אפשר לעשות את זה בקטע מצחיק, חכם וממש לא מתנצל (אכן האירוע שלכם)


----------



## בטטת כושר (12/12/13)

כן, מצחיק! 
אבל מה?


----------



## butwhy (12/12/13)

מה שאנחנו כתבנו 
התחתנו בפארק, בחתונת פיקניק, וגם הקייטרינג היה בסגנון - מנות קטנות וחלביות. בעצת הפורום כתבנו בהזמנה: "תוגש ארוחה חלבית קלה" בכוכבית.
היה סבבה.


----------



## בטטת כושר (12/12/13)

*יוגשו שיפודים.




מפירות.


----------



## ronitvas (12/12/13)

תפמקי אותנו בקצת פרטים!! 
מעניין אותי לשמוע על הקונספט... איפה מתחתנים, מי הקייטרינג, מנות שחשבתם להגיש, אופן ההגשה וכדומה


----------



## ronitvas (12/12/13)

תפנקי, כמובן


----------



## בטטת כושר (12/12/13)

אוקיי אוקיי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זה עוד לא מאה אחוז מגובש, אנחנו עוד בתהליכי חשיבה ועשייה.

אנחנו מתחתנים בחצר ששכרנו במושב מגשימים. מקום טבעי, יפה וממש קסום (דשא, מלא עצים).
לא יהיו שולחנות מסודרים, אלא פינות זולה, פינות בר ואני מקווה שגם כמה נדנדות. מעורבב כזה  
עוד לא סגרנו עם הקייטרינג סופית, אבל רוב הסיכויים שאלו יהיו "נקטר" זה קייטרינג טבעוני והשף שלהם ממש ישב ובנה לנו תפריט במיוחד לפי מה שרציתי וסיפרתי לו. 
מתוקים לאללה שם. 

אז בעצם יהיו המון דוכנים של אוכל ואנשים יקחו מה שהם רוצים.
שייקים, מיצים, קינוחים רו (נגיד כדורי תמרים ואגוזים! שזה הורס.), יהיה בר סלטים (גם מוכנים וגם להרכבה עצמית) פירות חתוכים, פירות שלמים, שיפודי פירות וכל מיני דברים מיוחדים כמו סושי רו (מכרובית!)
אם תרצה השם יהיו גם ארטיקים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



זה הכיוון כרגע.  

בתמונה (שצילמה חברתי לריסה המוכשרת) רואים שיפודי פירות מאירוע של הקהילה הפרוטריאנית שהתרחש לאחרונה. מהמם, נכון?


----------



## ray of light (12/12/13)

מה שבטוח עשית לי חשק לפירות 
הולכת לבדוק מה יש במקרר


----------



## בטטת כושר (13/12/13)

ועכשיו?


----------



## פיבי הרטי (13/12/13)

אפשר להכין גם מאפינס ללא אפיה רק מירקות ופירו 
ופירות
אם אני אמצא את הלינק של היוטיברית אני אשלח לך
זה נראה מהמם המאפינס/קאפקייק הה והוא כולל "קצפת"


----------



## Norma Desmond (16/12/13)

אוי, איזה חשק לפירות עשית לי! 
בעיקר חמצמצים ואקזוטיים כאלה כמו הכוכב הצהוב (אוף... שכחתי איך קוראים לו!)

האמת שהייתי ממש מתלהבת מחתונה כמו זו שאתם מתכננים- קודם כל כי זה מיוחד ומסקרן ויוצא קצת מהתבנית הרגילה של סטייק-סלמון ותוספת אורז-תפוחי אדמה וגם כי פירות זה טעיייייייייים! (ירקות..... זה כבר נתון לויכוח
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. לא מתה על ירקות, אבל יצא לי לטעום סלטים שהוכיחו לי אחרת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

אבל כן- לטעמי יש צורך להזכיר באיזושהי צורה את עניין הארוחה הלא שגרתית- רצוי בהזמנה. מה שכן- כפי שכבר ציינו כאן, *לא להתנצל על כך!*
זו החתונה שלכם וזו דרך החיים שלכם ואנשים יתמודדו עם זה. נתקלתי כבר בארוחות "גרועות יותר" (מישהו אמר סיגרים ובורקסים בברית מילה?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ואני מאמינה ששלכם תהיה מושקעת ומיוחדת ותפתיע לא מעט ספקנים, שבטח לא יודעים בכלל למה לצפות.
אבל ליתר בטחון, כי בכל זאת, אנשים רגילים לאכול ארוחה חמה ולרוב בשרית בשישי בצהריים, רצוי ליידע אותם, כדי שכל מי שמפחד "לגווע ברעב" בחתונה פרוטריאנית יאכל מראש בבית.

אגב, אני סקרנית- יש סיכוי שהוילה במגשימים נקראת "הילה לבנה"?


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/12/13)

כן 



 
מכירה את המקום? 
תודה על החיזוקים


----------



## Norma Desmond (17/12/13)

בטח, המלצתי על המקום כמה פעמים פה בפורום 
איך הגעת אליהם?
החצר שלהם יפיפה בהחלט, אנחנו שקלנו להתחתן שם, סיירנו במקום ונפגשנו עם מפיקות אירועים, אבל בסופו של דבר ההוצאה הייתה גדולה מידי בשבילנו ובחרנו להתחתן במסעדה במקום (אוף, עדיין יש לי תחושת פספוס, למרות שהחתונה שלנו הייתה מקסימה והמקום היה מהמם. נורא אהבתי את קונספט החתונה בחצר וילה)
יאאא, אני מקווה שאת מתכננת לפרסם קרדיטים. חתונה בחצר היפיפיה הזו, ועוד כל כך מיוחדת?
אני כבר סקרנית!


----------



## בטטת כושר (19/12/13)

המארגנת שלנו  
אכן הוצאה לא קטנה בכלל, אבל לא היתה לנו ממש ברירה כי צריכים מקום שמאפשר קייטרינג חיצוני ואין הרבה כאלה. 

בטוח שאפרסם!  אבל יש זמן


----------



## סימהמה (12/12/13)

לא לעשות חתונה הזויה כזאת 
סליחה שאני בוטה, אבל בתור אורחת הייתי ממש מתעצבנת להיות בחתונה כזו. אנשים מפנים מהזמן שלהם, באים להיות איתכם כמה שעות, מן הראוי שלפחות תתנו להם ארוחה חמה. לא אוכלים בשר? בסדר, תעשו צמחוני (למרות שגם לזה אני ממש נגד), אבל פרות וירקות חיים??
למה להעניש ככה את האנשים?

אני ממש אוהבת קולה זירו, היית שמחה לבוא לחתונה שלי שבתור שתייה יוגש בה אך ורק קולה זירו?? אני מניחה שלא. זה שאתם אוהבים את זה, זה לא אומר שאחרים כן.


----------



## Ruby Gem (12/12/13)

אבל לאנשים תמיד יהיה על מה להתלונן 
על האוכל, על סוג הטקס,  על האולם, על הנסיעה, על היום, על השעה, על המוזיקה, על הכל.
מכירה באופן אישי מישהו שהיה בחתונה שהגישו בה אוכל גורמה (אני לא מגזימה בתיאור) וזה עדיין לא היה טוב.
גם לנו התלוננו ש"לא יבואו אנשים" כי אנחנו עשינו חתונה ביום רביעי ולא ביום חמישי (ובסוף הגיעו!), ועוד כל מיני הערות כמו "הייתה חרא של מוזיקה" (ממש לא!!!).

זה מי שהם, זו הדרך חיים שלהם, וזו החתונה שלהם, שאליה מוזמנים אנשים קרובים.
אני לא באה לחתונות של אנשים יקרים כדי לאכול. זה לא שהם מרעיבים את האורחים, ומה גם- אני בטוחה שאפשר לעשות מפירות וירקות אוכל מיוחד וצבעוני.


----------



## בטטת כושר (12/12/13)

תודה.


----------



## בטטת כושר (12/12/13)

היי סימהמה, זה בדיוק העניין 
שאנחנו פשוט לא רוצים שא\נשים כמוך יגיעו. 
לא ביקשתי מאף אחד רשות או התייעצתי האם לקיים את החתונה שלי או לא.
ההודעה שלך מבחינתי שוות ערך ללהגיד לאדם דתי להגיש חזיר כי.. זה מה שהאורחים שלו רוצים. 

כתבתי על זה פוסט ארוך בפייסבוק שזכה להמון אהדה ואהבה, אני מעתיקה לך אותו (אבל אפשר לראות את המקור)

"שומו שמיים!!!!!
חתונת פירות? אז מה אנשים יאכלו?
בטח כולם יהיו מתוסכלים ופשוט לא יעזבו את הבר"
(איזה בר? אין אלכוהול. דה.)

מאז שאדם ואני הצהרנו על חתונתנו, אנשים ונשים, בין אם הם מוזמנים לחתונה ובין אם לא, משדרים לעברנו כל הזמן מסרים מהסוג שפתחתי איתו את הפוסט. 

כמובן שיש שפע של אנשים שמפרגנים ברמות על ויש גם אנשים שמתבדחים על זה, אבל יש אנשים רציניים שאני רוצה להעביר להם את המסר הבא:
החתונה שלי היא לא על תקן מסעדה, היא לא על תקן מסיבת טרנסים, היא לא על תקן מקום לדפוק בו ראש ובוודאי לא מקום לאכול בו בעלי חיים. 
היא החתונה שלי.
החתונה שלי, היא הרגע שבו בחרתי (בקפידה!) מספר מצומצם של אנשים שאני אוהבת בכל ליבי בשביל שיחוו איתי את הנקודה שבה אני מצהירה ומצמיחה את מה שאדם ואני זרענו אי שם בפיקניק לפני שנה וחצי. 
אנשים שאני אוהבת, הם מן הסתם אנשים שחשוב לי לשמח, אבל אם בלשמח הכוונה לוותר על הערכים ועל מי שאני, כל הסיפור הזה שווה לתחת. 
החתונה הזאת, היא הראשונה מסוגה בעולם, מיוחדת, שונה, מדליקה ברמות אחרות, שלנו, אנחנו.
לא שכפול אינסופי של חתונות שכבר הייתם בהן, אלא אדם ושי. 

אני חושבת שכל עניין החתונות יצא מפרופורציה. בואו נחזור רגע אחד למשמעות. לסיבה שאתם מגיעים, למה שקורה שם. 
תהיו בטוחים שכל זוג רוצה שהאורחים שלו יהיו מבסוטים עד הגג (או עד השמיים אם מתחתנים בגן אירועים ), אבל האם מבסוטים אומר לעשות בהכרח מה שאתם רוצים? ומה קורה כשדודה נחמה רוצה ההפך? והחברים רוצים משהו אחר? ומה עם מה שהזוג רוצה? 

זו זכות להיות איתנו ברגע הזה. 
מי שלא מרגיש ככה, יכול לבלות את השישי המדובר במקום אחר


----------



## סימהמה (12/12/13)

אשריכם 
קודם כל, אני ממליצה לכתוב בענק בהזמנה שזו תהיה חתונה כזו כדי שמי שלא רוצה באמת לא יגיע.

דבר שני, אני ממליצה להזיז את השעה של החתונה כך שלא תהיה בשעה של ארוחת צהריים. שעה שבה אנשים נורמאליים (ובריאים) אוכלים פחמימות, חלבונים וכו'.

ההשוואה שלך לא במקום לדעתי, כי מה לעשות, יש דרכי חיים שהם בגדר הנורמה ויש דרכי חיים שהם בקצה הקיצון של הסקלה כמו פירות וירקות חיים ואת הקיצון הזה אתם בוחרים להכפיף על האורחים שלכם שרגילים להנות מארוחה טובה ביום שישי. למה לא לעשות לפחות חתונה צמחונית?? 

אתם חושבים רק על הצד שלכם, אם אני הייתי קרובה אליכם, סביר להניח שהייתי מאד רוצה להיות אתכם ברגע המרגש הזה, אבל הייתי נמצאת באירוע הזה, ר-ע-ב-ה ומתוסכלת וכפועל  יוצא עצבנית.

מה אני אגיד לכם? שמעתי הרבה דברים הזויים בקשר לחתונות, זה מתעלה על כולם. אני גם חושבת שהאירוע של החתונה הוא גם של ההורים והמשפחה הקרובה, וצריך גם לכבד ולשתף אותם בהחלטה הזו.


----------



## haych (12/12/13)

אני לא מסכימה עם אף מילה שלך 
לגבי לכתוב שזו חתונה כזו-מכאן בדיוק התחיל הפוסט. שי כן רוצה לציין את זה, כדי שאנשים יעשו את השיקולים שלהם.

אני מאוד מסתייגת מהמשפט השני שלך. מי קבע מה זה נורמלי?! זה שמישהו אוכל-כל הופך אותו לנורמלי? אין אף אחד נורמלי בעולם הזה, לכל אחד יש את השריטה שלו ואין שום סיבה בעולם שהיא תזיז את שעת החתונה כדי שאנשים יוכלו לאכול. היא מספקת אוכל בחתונה שלה. 
ומה יקרה אם האורחים שלה לא יקבלו "ארוחה טובה" כהגדרתך, באופן חד פעמי? זה לא משהו שאפשר להקריב כדי להשתתף בחתונה של אנשים/משפחה קרובים? למה שהיא תתפשר על חתונה צמחונית? גם היא וגם בן זוגה לא מאמינים באכילת מזון כזה. בשבילך ארוחה צמחונית היא סוג של פשרה, אבל יכול להיות שבשבילה זה נורא ואיום. ומה את חושבת, שעל ארוחה צמחונית אנשים לא יתלוננו? לאנשים תמיד יהיה מה להגיד.

טוב מאוד שהם חושבים רק על הצד שלהם. זו החתונה ש-ל-ה-ם! הם אלה שבוחרים איך לחגוג את האהבה וההתמסדות שלהם. הם מזמינים אנשים שיקרים להם, להשתתף באירוע ש-ל-ה-ם. היא נותנת את העובדות, עכשיו ההחלטה אם לבוא או לא היא נטו של האורחים. אין שום סיבה שמישהו יהיה רעב. א. יש אוכל. אולי לא מה שאנשים נוהגים לאכול בארוחת הצהריים שלהם, אבל עדיין יש אוכל. ב. זה מצויין ע"ג ההזמנה. מישהו מחליט שלא משנה מה, הוא לא רוצה לאכול באירוע הזה? אדרבה. שיאכל משהו קל בבית. זה אירוע של כמה שעות, לא צריך לעשות מזה ביג דיל.

בתור צמחונית, לרוב בחתונות אין לי מה לאכול. אז אני אחרים חתונות של חברים? לא ולא! אני אוכלת משהו קטן בבית כך שאם לא יהיה לי מה לאכול-אני לא אהיה רעבה. ואם כן יהיה לי מה לאכול-יהיה לי מקום כי אכלתי רק משהו קטן.


----------



## בטטת כושר (12/12/13)

סימהמה, 
את ממש לא ברורה לי. 
א. למה את מסיקה שאני לא בריאה? 
הבדיקות דם שלי מושלמות, אני מאמנת כושר, מתאמנת 6 ימים בשבוע, מרימה משקלים יותר כבדים מהמשקל גוף שלי (מצרפת לך תמונה בשביל הכיף ), מאושרת ושמחה בחלקי. אם לרופא שלי אין בעיה עם זה, למה שלך תהיה? 
ב. למה לא לעשות חתונה צמחונית? 
כי תעשיות החלב והביצים אלימות ברמה בלתי נסבלת ואני לא רוצה לממן אותן. מעבר לזה, אני לא אגיש לאורחים שלי שום דבר שאני לא הייתי מכניסה לגוף שלי. כל פעולה אחרת תהיה צבועה.
ג. אני לא חושבת רק על הצד שלי, אני עמלה ימים כלילות כדי שהחתונה הזאת תהיה צבעונית, שמחה, כיפית, מרגשת וגם טעימה. כל מי שיבוא עם ראש מספיק פתוח, יראה את זה בוודאות. 
ד. באופן די משעשע, להורים והמשפחות הקרובות אין שום בעיה עם זה. 
בדרך כלל למי שיש בעיה זה אנשים אקראיים שבכלל לא מוזמנים לחתונה, כמוך. 

(


----------



## סימהמה (13/12/13)

כשמתחילים עם מניפולציות וסילופים אני פורשת 
לא הסקתי שאת לא בריאה, אין לי כל בעיה עם אורח החיים שלך ולא טענתי זאת לרגע. 

שמחה לשמוע שהאנשים היחידים שיש להם בעיה הם אלה שלא מוזמנים ואני מאחלת לכם שתהיה לכם חתונה שמחה ושתענה על כל משאלותיכם.

שיהיה רק טוב!


----------



## בטטת כושר (13/12/13)

והנה ציטוט שלך 
שמשתמע ממנו שאני גם לא נורמלית וגם לא בריאה. 
"שעה שבה אנשים נורמאליים (ובריאים) אוכלים פחמימות, חלבונים וכו'."
אגב, בפירות יש פחמימות, חלבונים ושומנים (לידע כללי)

בכל אופן, תודה על האיחולים.


----------



## סימהמה (13/12/13)

בסה"כ ניסיתי לעזור 
חבל שזה מה ש"משתמע" לך. 

ניסיתי להראות לכם איך אני הייתי מרגישה בתור אורחת שלכם (ממקום מאד כנה) כדי שאם יש לכם אורחים כאלה ואכפת לכם מהם, תבינו איך הם מרגישים. 

אין לכם כאלה, מה טוב. יש לכם כאלה ולא אכפת לכם, מה טוב.

שיהיה לכם באמת - רק טוב.


----------



## בטטת כושר (13/12/13)

אני לא רוצה לריב, רק אגיד 
שלכתוב לכלה פשוט "לא לעשות חתונה הזויה כזאת", זה אחד הדברים האכזריים שנתקלתי בהם ובאופן אישי זה מאוד העציב אותי. 

אני אתגבר.
שיהיה לך לילה טוב.


----------



## סימהמה (13/12/13)

צודקת 
מבקשת להתנצל על בחירת המילים הבוטה הייתי צריכה לנסח את זה אחרת אבל באמת שהכוונה שלי הייתה להראות לכם את הצד השני (לטובתכם) ולא לפגוע בכם (אין לי שום אינטרס או מטרה כזו).

אני חושבת שקהל היעד בפורום לא מייצג כי רובנו כאן בנות ולפי מה שאני רואה גם צמחוניות ואני לא חושבת שזה מייצג פילוח של קהל מוזמנים רגיל לחתונה. כמו שמישהי כתבה כאן, אם היו שואלים את בני הזוג של כולן, הם כנראה היו מגיבים אחרת לרעיון. אז לקחתי על עצמי לייצג את הצד הזה. 

ושוב, שיהיה במזל טוב!


----------



## רגע33 (13/12/13)

אני מאוד מקווה שהכלות הן נשים לא "בנות" 
אני לא בת. אני אישה.  חוץ מהבת של אמא ואבא שלי ...


----------



## ronitvas (13/12/13)

בשרשור מן הסוג הזה, כמו גם שרשורים אחרים 
זה בסדר להעלות את שני הצדדים.
הרי ברור לכולנו, שלא כולם יאהבו ו/או יתחברו לקונספט.
אני בטוחה שאפשר למצוא מילים עדינות יותר להתנסחות ואני שמחה שהתנצלת על בחירת המילים.

באופן כללי, כל אחד יעשה את הבחירות שלו, אבל אני באמת שמחה שעלה גם הצד השני, ותודה על כך!

בפורום אפשר ורצוי להביע דעה ולהעלות קונפליקטים.... ואם לא "נריב" מידי פעם יהיה לנו משעמם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





אני חייבת לציין שאתמול הייתי במסיבת יומולדת רבת משתתפים ועלה נושא האוכל. מייד נתתי את הדוגמה הזאת.
לא היה מישהו אחד בחדר שלא הרים גבה.
באמת, אחרי כמה דקות של "הבשלה" היו כאלה שאמרו שזה מגניב וקונספט מדליק והיו כאלה שנשארו בשוק.

גם כאן - אם עלה פה פוסט מהסוג הפחות ידוע לנו ומקובל, לוקח זמן להתרגל ולא כולם יסכימו שהקונספט הזה מדליק, וזה בסדר.
אותו דבר, אגב, קרה לפני כמה שנים בנוגע לאירוע צמחוני!!! ולא לפני הרבה זמן (ולפעמים גם בימים אלה) עולות תהיות לגבי אירוע טבעוני.
גם יוסי האדום העלה תהייה לגבי מה אומרים ואיך מציינים את נושא האוכל הטבעוני בחתונה.....

בכל מקרה, אני אשמח אם תשמרו על אווירה נעימה ועל תרבות דיון


----------



## בטטת כושר (15/12/13)

העניין הוא ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שאני לא התייעצתי בשום רגע על האם לקיים את החתונה שלי או לא, או איך אני צריכה לקיים אותה.
זו חוצפה בלתי תאמן לדעתי שאנשים (שוב, שלא קשורים לחתונה עצמה) מרשים לעצמם להגיד לי איך החתונה שלי צריכה להתקיים או לא להתקיים. 

אני חייבת לציין שאני לרוב מאוד סבלנית ופתוחה לשמוע דברים שגם לא בהכרח באים לי בטוב, אבל אחרי חלק מההודעות פה וההודעה שקיבלתי בבוקר בפרטי,
אני פשוט המומה. 

אני אחלוק אתכם:
"הי
אעשה את זה קצר, כי נדמה לי שמאוד ריחמו עליך בתגובות לשאלת החתונה הקצת שונה: 
אהייה חולה מארוחה רק עם פירות וירקות, כמה חולה? ארוחה כזו לבד, ערב שלם, תגרום לי להוריד מספר קילוגרמים, בהקאות ושלשולים. אני מידה 38, אין לי מה להוריד וחבל שארוחה שבעיניך היא בריאותית או מתאימה לגוף שלך, תעשה אורחים מסוגי חולה. 
אנשים מביאים כסף בהנחה שהוא בין השאר יכסה ארוחה בשרית עם פחמימות וקינוח. יהיו לך אורחים שיחזרו עצבנים וממורמרים מהחתונה ויהיו לך אורחים מספיק חכמים שיידעו להימנע מחתונה שכזו. 
מזל טוב וליקירך."


----------



## ronitvas (15/12/13)

אני חולקת על דעתך 
זה נכון שלא ביקשת להתייעץ על אופי החתונה, אבל בפורום שלנו הדיונים לפעמים "יוצאים" מגבולות השאלה הראשונית.
אנחנו לרוב מעודדים דיונים מעניינים שיכולים לעזור ולהועיל גם לגולשים האחרים.
אז אולי השאלה שלך היא בנושא מסויים, אבל יש דילמה כלשהי שעלתה. הפתרונות שלה יכולים להועיל לאחרים לא ברמת הרגע, אלא בהתייחסות לפתרונות ולראייה של הדברים מזוויות שונות.
ולראייה, לאור השאלה שלך נזכרתי בשאלה של יוסי האדום שהתחבט גם הוא בנושא, בצורה דומה/שונה.

את המסרים שלך אנחנו לא יכולים לראות, אבל כן, כשאת עושה משהו שלא מורגלים אליו ומרביתינו, מה לעשות, חיים אחרת, את צריכה לקחת בחשבון שתשמעי מגוון דעות.
אולי אני לא תמיד מסכימה עם הדרך, אבל אני בהחלט מבינה גם את הצד האחר.
ואני לא דיאטנית ואין לי השכלה בתזונה וברפואה, אבל סביר להניח שיש אנשים שתזונה מהסוג הזה תגרום להם לנזקים, כמו שלך תזונה מהסוג האחר גורמת.

צריך לשמור על ראש פתוח לשני הכיוונים


----------



## yael rosen (16/12/13)

ככה נראה משטור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היי בטטה, המסר שקיבלת הוא ניסיון למשטר אותך, ובדרך את כולנו, לתוך גבולות של סטטוס קוו תזונתי. תמיד יהיה מי שיגייס מושגים פסאדו-מדעיים להסביר כמה לא בריא/לא טבעי/ לא הגיוני/ לא מדעי הניסיון שלנו לצאת ממסגרות קיימות. בדרך שוכחים שרוב המסגרות נוצרו ומומנו על ידי תאגידי ענק שמטרתם היחידה היא הגדלת הרווח בסוף כל רבעון וממש לא בריאות הציבור. אני לא מצדדת בגישה כזו או אחרת, אני לא יודעת מה בריא יותר, מה טבעי יותר, אני כן יודעת שגם לחופש ביטוי יש גבולות, ואין דרך אחרת לפרש את התגובה שקיבלת חוץ מניסיון למשטר אותך. זה ניסיון להפחיד, גם אם לא בכוונה, גם אם לא בזדון, גם אם לא במודע. אותי זה היה מכווץ מפחד, מיד היו שועטות המחשבות- אולי אני טועה? אולי אף אחד לא יגיע לחתונה שלי... היכולת שלך לעמוד איתנה נערצת בעיני. ושוב, אם את מעלה שאלה או תהייה במרחב הציבורי, ראוי שכל אחד יביע את דעתו/ה הכנה. אבל גם לסוג כזה של הבעה יש דרך ויש צורה.


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/12/13)

בדיוק 
אני תמיד פתוחה לשמוע דעות שונות משלי ותמיד תמיד פתוחה להסביר ולהתדיין, אבל להודעות שטוענות שאם לאנשים יש שכל הם לא יגיעו לחתונה שלי או שאני צריכה לבטל אותה, אין פשוט למה לטרוח.


----------



## רגע33 (13/12/13)

אז תביאי סנדוויץ' בתיק, נו באמת!


----------



## lost in dreams (13/12/13)

ריגשת אותי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לכל אורך השרשור הזה, אבל במיוחד בפוסט הזה שהעתקת לכאן. את גם כותבת נפלא ומבטאת את עצמך ממש יפה.
מעריצה אתכם שאתם הולכים עד הסוף עם מה שאתם מאמינים בו. 
בטוחה שהחתונה תהיה מהממת, מרגשת והכי מיוחדת בעולם. הייתי שמחה להיות מוזמנת לחתונה כזו.
ולגבי תגובות שמרניות ושטחיות מאנשים לא חשובים- פשוט תתעלמו. זה טבע האדם. כל עוד אתם והיקרים לכם מאושרים- זה מה שחשוב.

שיהיה לכם המון מזל טוב וחיים מאושרים!


----------



## butwhy (13/12/13)

רוצה לחזק ולהוסיף 
כל העניין הזה עם "לאנשים תמיד יהיה מה להגיד" הוא נכון בערבון מוגבל לדעתי. אם את עושה חתונה קטנה ומזמינה רק אנשים קרובים, כאלה שאת אוהבת ושאוהבים אותך, אני לא חושבת שלמישהו יהיה אכפת נורא מהאוכל, מהמיקום או מסוג הטקס. פשוט יהיו שמחים בשבילך. אנשים שמכירים אתכם, יודעים מי אתם ומהו אורח החיים שלכם, פשוט ישמחו בשמחתכם.
הבעיה עם "לאנשים תמיד יהיה מה להגיד" מתחילה, לדעתי, כשעושים חתונות גדולות ומזמינים אנשים לא ממש קרובים. ואז אנשים הרבה פעמים מרגישים סוג של אילוץ לבוא, ומתלוננים.
ממה שכתבת, לא נראה שזה מה שאתם עושים. ולדעתי אורחים שאוהבים אתכם יפרגנו וישמחו אתכם עד אין קץ, גם בלי בשר, חלב או אלכוהול.
הכי חשוב, לדעתי, שתהיו אתם שלמים עם הדרך שבה בחרתם.
מזל טוב!


----------



## Raspail (12/12/13)

דווקא אני ממש הייתי שמחה ללכת לחתונה ייחודית 
כזו... נראה לי שרוב האורחים יתייחסו לזה כמשהו חוויתי ויגלו התעניינות כלפי אורח החיים של הזוג שהם בחרו לכבד בנוכחתם בגלל הקרבה שלהם לזוג, ולא בגלל שהובטח להם סטייק, אלכוהול וזמר חתונות בתמורה לצ'ק על סך X שקלים...
זה לא בית תמחוי שאנשים חייבים ארוחה חמה. תתפלאי אבל רוב האנשים מוכנים לגלות פתיחות לדברים חדשים אם רק היו נותנים להם הזדמנות כזו...

וחוץ מזה, היא אמרה שיהיה קייטרינג, יהיה תפריט עשיר ומעניין ואני בטוחה שאנשים ימצאו מה לאכול... דווקא תפריט כזה (הזוי ככל שיהיה בעינייך) מושקע וטעים, יכול להיות עדיף על ארוחה חמה אבל בינונית מינוס.
מה גם שיש עוד הרבה מרכיבים אחרים חשובים בחתונה, חוץ מהאוכל, שיכולים להפוך כל חתונה למוצלחת ומהנה (או לחילופין גם להרוס חתונה אפילו אם היה אוכל מדהים)...


----------



## His sister Pam (13/12/13)

גם אני...! 
מודה שבהתחלה הייתי בהלם (בחיים לא שמעתי על זה), אבל ככל שחשבתי על זה יותר הגעתי למסקנה שהייתי מתה להיות אורחת שלכם...!  נראה כמו חוויה מגניבה לחלוטין... וגם אני ממש אוהבת פירות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ברור לי שיש אנשים שלא יסכימו איתי (בנזוגי כמעט התעלף ואמר שהוא לא היה הולך) אבל אני חושבת שעבור רוב האנשים זה יהיה מגניב ומרענן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בהצלחה!


----------



## בטטת כושר (13/12/13)

חחחח  
האמת שקיבלנו הצעות ממש מצחיקות והזויות של אנשים (שאנחנו לא מכירים!) ששמעו על החתונה ורצו לשלם (!) בשביל שנזמין אותם. 

אני מאמינה שמי שאוהב אותנו יגיע, ומי שיגיע יהנה ומי שלא יהנה.. 
נו, קורה.


----------



## His sister Pam (13/12/13)

וואי אחלה רעיון! אני גם מוכנה 
כמה עולה????


----------



## 1Shir (13/12/13)

גם אני שקלתי לכתוב לה מסר...


----------



## בטטת כושר (13/12/13)




----------



## יוסי האדום (13/12/13)

ממש לא במקום! 
כפי שנאמר פה כמה פעמים, אנחנו פורום עם אוירה חיובית ...

למה את קוראת לחתונה של אחר הזויה? ומה עם החתונה הטבעונית שלי? גם הזויה? ומה עם זה שאני מתחתן בלי רב? או שאולי מישהי אחרת בכלל עשתה את זה רחוק מהמרכז, למשל במדבר?

אני מבקש... אין בעיה לומר את דעתך, אבל תשמרי על הכבוד של אחרים ובעיקר של עצמך...

אם הבת שלך / החברה הכי טובה שלך / מישהי מאוד קרובה אליך הייתה מתחתנת כך את בוודאי שהיית באה, אני מקווה מאוד לפחות...


----------



## סימהמה (13/12/13)

אני באתי מהמקום הכי טוב שאפשר 
כולם כאן מציגים תמונה שהיא לא אובייקטיבית ולא מייצגת. חשוב היה לי להציג לה את הצד השני (שהוא דווקא הרווח אבל אין לו ייצוג בפורום) לטובתם של הזוג.

זה אחלה שאתה עושה חתונה טבעונית ובלי רב, אני לא רואה את הקשר ואני חושבת שיש הבדל גדול בין להגיש ארוחה טבעונית/ צמחונית לבין להגיש שיפודי פירות וסלטים.

אם זו הייתה מישהי קרובה אלי הייתי אומרת לה בדיוק את אותו דבר עם קצת יותר התעקשות, כי אכפת לי! אכפת היה לי שתהיה לי את החתונה הכי טובה בעולם ושהאורחים שלה גם יחשבו כך. וכמובן שהייתי באה, לא משנה איפה היא הייתה, מתי ומה היו מגישים שם אם בכלל.

כבר אמרתי שבחירת המילים שלי הייתה שגויה והתנצלתי בפניה על כך אבל הדעה שלי נשארת בעינה והיה לי חשוב שהיא תשמע אותה.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (13/12/13)

אתם יכולים 
חוץ מהבהרה כלשהי בכתב, לשלב תמונות של פירות כמו ששמת בשרשור הזה. לי לפחות זה נשמע מגניב, ולראות תמונות צבעוניות ויפות כאלו של "סידורי פירות" לגמרי עושה חשק. לי לפחות...


----------



## yael rosen (13/12/13)

רעיון מדהים!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 
קראתי את התגובות לפוסט שלך ועצרתי את עצמי שלא להגיב חזרה בזעם...
אז לגבי התרעומת המוזרה שנוצרה כאן - אף אחד לא קבע מה זה נורמאלי ומה לא. לתפיסתי חגיגת נישואים בכל הטוב מהטבע ובצורה המקורית והיצירתית ביותר, כמו שהצגת בתמונות למעלה, היא לא פחות משלמות !! (רגע, עוד מנסה להרגע מזעם שהתעורר בי למקרא התגובות..). את לא מאכילה אנשים, זו תפיסה מעוותת של חתונות, את מזמינה אותם לחגוג בשמחתך, ובוחרת כיצד לעשות את זה. בכל אופן, רעיון מדהים!! ומעורר השראה.. מחכה בקוצר רוח לעדכונים ולתמונות.
סליחה שאין לי רעיונות לגבי פירוט בהזמנה, אני לא בטוחה שיש צורך לציין את זה (אבל לא ממש בטוחה בכך), שוב, כי אנשים באים לחגוג איתך, לא לאכול. לשם כך הם יוצאים למסעדות ובודקים את התפריט קודם. אנחנו עשינו חתונה צמחונית ולא כתבנו כלום בהזמנה, וחות מזה, בחתונות קטנות יחסית, רוב האנשים יהיו מעודכנים מהסיפורים שלכם ושל ההורים.
בקיצור, באתי רק לחזק. נשמע מהמם


----------



## neurotica (13/12/13)

מסכימה ומחזקת את הפסקה הראשונה.


----------



## בטטת כושר (15/12/13)

המון תודה על החיזוקים  
אני גם מחכה לתמונות של אחרי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני לגמרי מסכימה איתך, אנשים לחלוטין איבדו פרופורציה של המשמעות האמיתית של האירוע הזה. 
אני חושבת שגם אם יש אנשים שהאוכל לא בא להם בטוב, מדובר על סך הכל כמה שעות מהחיים שלהם. ביג דיל. 
אני בתור פרוטריאנית אף פעם לא מוצאת מה לאכול בחתונות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 זה לא האישיו בכלל.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (16/12/13)

ככה זה אצל יהודים/ישראלים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
או כמו שמתארים את רוב החגים שלנו: "ניסו להרוג אותנו, הצלחנו להינצל/לנצח, יאללה, בואו נאכל".


----------



## מנגו חצוף (13/12/13)

בואי נסכם דבר אחד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
שאם יוצא מצב שהאורחים שלך חמים לך על התחת כי את מגישה להם רק ירקות ופירות
ודוגרי? בצדק.
כי מה זה החרא הזה. 
ואז מלא מבריזים,
ואת נתקעת עם מקומות ששילמת עליהם ,
אז אני אגיד לך אמרתי לך!

ואז- 
אני פשוט אבוא ואתפוס את המקום של כל מי שלא הגיע (אשלם בהתאם! מבטיחה!) ואוכל מלא מלא עד שתצטרכי להביא משאית ולהעיף אותי.

ובשורה התחתונה: אין דבר שאני מאחלת לעצמי יותר מאשר להיות מוזמנת לחתונה כזאת! זה נשמע כמו חלום! ייחודי, טעים, מרענן! וואו!


----------



## 1Shir (13/12/13)

לגמרי חלום


----------



## Sofi Sh (13/12/13)

איך הצחקת אותי ) אדירה!


----------



## בטטת כושר (15/12/13)

חחחחחחחחח


----------



## rivkuntz (13/12/13)

אני רוצה לבוא לחתונה הזאתתתתתתתתת!!!! 
קודם כל,
היא נשמעת מטריפה,
וזה מגיע מבחורה שממש נמנעת מפירות וירקות!!
אז למה היא נשמעת לי מטריפה? כי אני חושבת שלהגיע לאירוע כמו שלכם, ולהחשף לכל מה שאתם רואים בפירות וירקות - זה בטוח ישחרר לי איזה בורג או שניים בנושא, ובחיי שאין לי שום ספק שהייתי מתפוצצת מאוכל שם.
אגב, גם אם לא - לא זו המטרה בחתונה, וזה מוזר שבכלל צריך לציין את זה בתגובות כאן.
(אני בעיקר אומרת את זה כדי שלא תרתעי מתגובות כמו של סימה - אני באמת לא חושבת שאנשים -בטח הקרובים ביותר שלכם- יבואו רק בשביל לאכול. חתונה זה באמת, בבסיס שלה, הצהרה על אהבה של אחד לשניה וההיפך, ולא חגיגה של אוכל. זה שאתם חולקים מהאופי והאידיאולוגיה שלכם עם האורחים - זה רק מוסיף קסם לעניין, מבחינתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

חוץ מזה,
לגבי ההזמנה - אני רוצה לעצב לכם את ההזמנה!!!!! יואו, כמה דברים שאפשר לעשות שם!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ועוד - 
לא רק שההערה צריכה להיות לא מתנצלת, אתם צריכים להשוויץ בפרוטריאניות שלכם!!
יואו, איזו חתונה שלא לפי סכימה, אני מתחרפנת כאן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










אז לקיצור של עניין - 
אתם גאונים,
רוצה לבוא לחתונה שלכם,
תעשו לי תות


----------



## בטטת כושר (15/12/13)

חחחחח קרעת אותי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קחי מלא תותים


----------



## עופר לובזנס (13/12/13)

בתור קרניבור מושבע אני חייב להגיד שנשמע אחלה 
רעיון, וכל הכבוד על זה שאתם מוצאים דרכים לעשות את החתונה באמת שלכם. להזהיר זה רעיון טוב באמת, פשוט שאנשים לא יופתעו, אבל הקונספט גם מתאים לדעתי לקיץ שאז חם בצהרים ואנשים רגילים לאכול קל.


----------



## בטטת כושר (15/12/13)

חשבנו על זה גם. 
נראה שזה יהיה יותר קל לעיכול (תרתי משמע) לעשות את החתונה במהלך היום בקיץ ולא בערב (או בחורף).


----------



## דניאל ואורן (15/12/13)

אני חושבת שיש לזה פוטנציאל להיות מקסים 
באופן אישי אני מאד אוהבת פרות וירקות ובעיקר שייקים של פירות ומיצים טבעיים.
לפעמים, שייק סופר עשיר יכול ממש להשביע אותי. 
ויש גם את מגשי הפרות האלו שלפעמים שולחים כמתנה / מביאים לישיבות ותמיד עושים לי מאד כיף. 
אני כן חושבת שכדאי לציין שהחתונה היא על טהרת הפרות והירקות הטריים- לטובת הרעבים שחוששים שלא יצליחו לשבוע מזה.
אני כן הייתי מסוגלת לשבוע מארוחה כזו - אבל יש לי קיבה קטנה... וכן, אפשר לאכול משהו קטן לפני ולא לבוא לגמרי מורעבים. 
וליהנות פעם אחת ממשהו קצת שונה שיכול להיות נחמד ומחוויה שבדרך כלל לא זוכים לה. חוצמזה, שפרות היום זה מוצר סופר-יקר (במיוחד עם התייקרות מחירי האוכל) ואני חושבת שתפריט שמורכב מירקות ופרות יכול להיות סופר-מושקע. 
באופן אישי עבורי פרות טריים וחתוכים נחשבים כפינוק שאין כמוהו (ובבית, מן הסתם, אין לי כזה מגוון גדול של פרות, קצת תפוחים, אפרסקים, תותים וכו' אבל לא יותר משניים-שלושה סוגים של פרי בכל פעם כי סה"כ אנחנו רק שני אנשים) - במיוחד אם יהיו פרות טרופיים ואקזוטיים והייתי שמחה ללכת לחתונה כזו.


----------



## תותית1212 (16/12/13)

דעתי חלוקה 
היי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בבקשה תקחי את דעתי בקלות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




א. לדעתי מבחינה תזונתית זו תזונה מאוד לא מאוזנת ולכן לא בריאה. אבל את בטח יודעת מה הטיעונים אז נדלג על זה.

ב. מבחינת הקונספט- אני חושבת שחתונת פירות וירקות זה קונספט מדליק. אף אחד לא אמר שחתונת רבע עוף+אורז ותפוחי אדמה+קינוח זה מאסט- וגם שם לאנשים תמיד יש על מה להתלונן. 
אבל  צריך לשמור רק על הקונספט הזה- כלומר להשאיר את ייחוד החתונה באוכל שמוגש- ולא להתחיל לשלב גם חתונת צהריים בשישי וגם חתונה הפוכה וגם מיליון אטרקציות כמו איש בלונים, או תא צילום. כי אז החתונה שלך תהיה קרנבל ואנשים ירגישו בלונה פארק (אלא אם כן זה רצונך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 
ולגבי הכיתוב על ההזמנה- כמו שבובצ'קה אמרה- משהו סולידי עם כוכבית בסגנון "יהיה קר אז תביאו סוודר"="תוגש ארוחה פרוטריאנית על בסיס פירות וירקות טריים".

מבחינה תזונתית (פעם אחרונה)- כדאי לשים לב לפירות וירקות אקזוטיים שאנשים לא רגילים לאכול- שלא תאלצו למשל להתמודד עם אדם שלא ידע שהוא אלרגי לפפאיה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.

בהצלחה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



וכמובן שחובה חובה חובה קרדיטים לארוחת ענק צבעונית שכזאת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וכמובן אל תשכחו להגיד לצלם לא לפסוח על האוכל!


----------



## yael rosen (16/12/13)

צבעונית!! 
זו המילה המושלמת לתאר את האירוע שמתחיל להרקם מול עינינו - הצלחת לתמצת את זה כל כך יפה, כל כך נכון.
צבעוניות


----------



## תותית1212 (16/12/13)




----------



## בטטת כושר (16/12/13)

א. מכירה היטב  את הטיעונים, אבל כל כך בריאה וחיונית שאפילו הרופא משפחה שלי נתן לי פס, אז הכל בסדר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ב. אני מסכימה איתך לגמרי, אם כי בפועל זה יהיה חצי לונה פארק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(לצורך העניין: הטקס לא דתי, החתונה בשישי בבוקר ואין שולחנות ישיבה סטנדרטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) אני משתדלת בכל כוחי להשאיר את זה נורמטיבי ברמות מסויימות. אפילו קניתי שמלה, מה אתן יודעות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




חחחחחח הרגת אותי עם הפאפיה. 
לא חשבתי על זה


----------



## תותית1212 (16/12/13)

לגבי הפפאיה 
אני רצינית לגמרי.
תגובה אלרגית יכולה להגיע עד מוות.

אולי לצמצם שימוש בפירות אקזוטיים, או לשים אזהרת אלרגנים, או (זה הרעיון הכי טוב!!) לשאול על אלרגיות מיוחדות לפירות וירקות בשלב וידויי הגעה, או להציב אמבולנס בהיכון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 או לקוות לטוב.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 סתם, בלי פאניקה.. אבל לשים את זה בתודעה.






את יכולה להזמין אותי לחתונה שלך?


----------



## דניאל ואורן (16/12/13)

לעניין האלרגיה 
האמת שלא חשבתי על זה וזו נקודה למחשבה. 
אני חושבת שכדאי לשאול אנשים מראש, בשלב אישורי ההגעה, אם יש להם אלרגיה לפרי מסוים ולערוך רישום מסודר. 
אפשר גם לציין על גבי ההזמנה בהערה קטנה שאם למישהו יש אלרגיה לפרי מסוים שיעדכן (אם כי יכול להיות שזה קצת יסרבל ואם החתונה גם ככה קטנה, אפשר פשוט לוודא שמדברים עם כולם).

אם יהיו אנשים בודדים עם אלרגיה, שווה לשקול או לוותר לגמרי על הפרות הספציפיים האלו, או להכין לאותם אנשים מנה מיוחדת ונקייה מאלרגנים. הסיבה לכך היא שמספיק שאדם אלרגי יאכל למשל, תות שנגע בקיווי כדי להגיב באופן אלרגי (אגב, סבתא שלי באמת אלרגית לקיווי).

אנקדוטה קטנה- קראתי במקום מסוים שבישראל יש המון אנשים בעלי אלרגיה לבוטנים בגלל שילדים קטנים צורכים במבה בגיל צעיר מדי ומפתחים בשל כך אלרגיה לבוטנים (זה גם הגיוני, כי ההמלצה היא לא לתת לתינוקות דברים שעשויים להיות אלרגנים עד גיל מסוים).


----------



## orangeada (16/12/13)

דוקא אני חושבת שזה הפוך 
אין לי מושג אם זה מגובה במחקרים-  אבל זו דעיתי האישית- 
בארץ מכיון שמגיל 0 בערך אוכלים במבה, לדעתי אין כמעט מודעות ואני חושבת שזה קשור לזה שבכלל באופן כללי הסטטיסטיקה לאלרגיה הזו נמוכה.. 
בארצות הברית להבדיל, יש די היסטריה סביב כל העניין, ואני חושבת ששם זו רגישות הרבה הרהב יותר נפוצה בקרב האוכלוסיה.

אגב ממה ששמעתי למשל לגבי רגישות לאבק ואלרגנים אחרים (צמחים וכו')- ילדים שגדלים בסביבה סטרלית מפתחים יחסית יותר רגישויות בהשוואה לילדים שגדלו למשל בחווה או במסגרת שפחות הקפידה על הרחקה, ודווקא עקב החשיפה לאותם גורמים התפתחה אצלם סבילות ביחס אליהם ולא אלרגיה..


----------



## דניאל ואורן (17/12/13)

עם החלק האחרון של מה שכתבת אני מסכימה 
ילדים שגדלים עם בע"ח למשל, הם בעלי מערכת חיסונית חזקה יותר. 
אבל אני יודעת שבאופן כללי, ההנחיות הן לגבי תינוקות הן שונות ושיש הנחיה ספציפית להימנע מלחשוף תינוקות עד גיל מסוים לאלרגנים.


----------



## תותית1212 (17/12/13)

הנחיות משרד הבריאות *היום* 
ההנחיות היום לפי מחקרים אחרונים (וזה משתנה ה-מ-ו-ן אז תמיד כדאי לקחת בערבון מוגבל) היא *כן* ובאופן מכוון לחשוף תינוקות למזון שעלול לעורר תגובה אלרגית- ביצים, דגים, חיטה/גלוטן, בוטנים (במרקם המתאים! כמו חמאת בוטנים ללא סוכר) ומוצרי חלב בין גיל 4 חודשים לגיל 7 חודשים. מצאו כי חשיפה בחלון ההזדמנויות האלה יפחית סיכון לתגובות אלרגיות למאכלים אלו. 
זאת בתנאי שהילד לא סובל מאטופיק דרמטיטיס- במשפחות אטופיות יש הנחיות אחרות שכרגע פרחו מזכרוני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ובמבה אגב, מאוד לא מומלצת- אין בה שום ערך תזונתי חיובי והיא מלאה במלח. ממש לא חובה.


----------



## Bobbachka (17/12/13)

לגבי האלרגיות- למה דווקא בחתונה פרוטריאנית?! 
למה דווקא בחתונה פרוטריאנית נדרש לשאול את האורחים על אלרגיות ובחתונה רגילה לא?!
הרי גם במזון "רגיל" של אירועים עלולים להיות בןטנים, אגוזים, קינוח עם קיווי, רוטב פאפיה או סלט אפרסמונים. אף אחד לא עושה מזה אישיו, לא?


----------



## תותית1212 (17/12/13)

הסבר שלי 
כי דווקא בארוחה כזאת, שלכאורה מכילה "רק" פירות וירקות, יעשה נסיון להיות מיוחדים ויצירתיים- ואז עלולים להשתמש בפירות וירקות מיוחדים ואקזוטיים שאף אחד כמעט לא אוכל ביום יום, ולכן כדאי לחשוב על זה.

לא הצעתי תוכנית פעולה מפורטת כמו דניאל, כי אין לי אחת כזאת. וגם מה שדניאל הציעה לדעתי לא מתאים.

רק ציינתי עובדה ש*כדאי* לחשוב עליה.

באוכל הרגיל שמוגש באירועים אין ממש כוונה להיות יצירתיים, יש עוף ובשר, אורז ותפוחי אדמה, קינוחים פרווה בדר"כ וזהו. אני חושבת ששם אף אחד לא ישתדל ממש להשתמש במרכיבים יחודיים שלא נראו קודם- אוכל כזה הוא יותר בנאלי ומקובל.

זהו.


----------



## etti251 (16/12/13)




----------



## נרקיסיםלבנים (17/12/13)

בטטה יקרה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
רק עכשיו הגעתי לשרשור הזה. 
אני גאה בך שאין לך מושג. 
שמחה להכיר אותך. 
רק תמשיכי בדיוק במה שאת עושה כי את פשוט יודעת מה טוב.  
עינת.


----------

